# Playstore and wifi problems fails to update apps!



## stuartb04 (Jul 16, 2017)

hey guys

as of this week the problems have arose.i have 2 android devices which both are linked to my google account.
Only certain apps will update or download on both devices.the apps in question say downloading or download pending.
turn wifi off however and they download just fine on 4g.

now i have done the obvious like clearly the playstore app cache and data,resetting the router to factory status.
and even just now factory reset my samsung galaxy s8+...no difference.

spoke to BT yesterday and they said nothing was wrong there end having done tests.


----------



## Frick (Jul 16, 2017)

Do you have intermittent speed/latency issues? Have you tried booth 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz networks?


----------



## stuartb04 (Jul 16, 2017)

Frick said:


> Do you have intermittent speed/latency issues? Have you tried booth 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz networks?



not speed issues at all 

just switched to 5Ghz and still the same 

just got off the phone to BT and they couldnt see any issues 


maybe its a google issue with my account


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you tried updating your googleplay app, then test it again


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2017)

Try changing your router's DNS server settings to Google (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4) or OpenDNS (208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220). This would confirm if is something to do with your ISP's DNS not resolving correctly for some app download locations. I've experienced this and many other issues because of sloppy and mismanaged ISP DNS servers. 

Do you have any ISP regulated bandwidth restrictions that may be causing this kind of traffic to be limited or blocked?

Do you notice any browsing or streaming issues from your Android devices when using WiFi over cell network connections?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Ive had the same issue Kursah mentioned as well. I had to change the DNS server setting. 

Here is a small Guilde if it helps:

https://www.androidpit.com/google-play-not-working


----------

